# My new toy!



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## pixmedic (Jun 21, 2014)

im almost afraid to ask how much that setup was...





so...how much was that setup?


----------



## table1349 (Jun 21, 2014)

My guess is $1,299.00.  
DJI Phantom 2 Vision+ Quadcopter Flying Camera CP.PT.000084

So sparky, the relevant question is which nudie camp in Iowa you going to fly it over first?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> im almost afraid to ask how much that setup was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With all the goodies I added on (2nd battery, two 16g cards and the training wheels), about $1,650.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> .......So sparky, the relevant question is which nudie camp in Iowa you going to fly it over first?



Unfortunately, the only one nearby is......... um........... err............ well, let's just say only men are allowed.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 21, 2014)

training wheels .. in the air ?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> training wheels .. in the air ?



AKA prop guards.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 21, 2014)

It has No Fly Zones Feature.  Have you ever flown this to Area 51 or North Korea?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2014)

Well, just got back from the back yard.  Very poor GPS signals, so it was rather erratic.  So it was just a 30-second flight about 10' up.  I'll wait an hour or so and try again.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 21, 2014)

'Can hardly wait where you will fly it....


----------



## tecboy (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey Sparky, get this one!  Hydroview


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2014)

7 minutes of sheer boredom... Guaranteed to bring Speilberg to his knees:


----------



## table1349 (Jun 21, 2014)

That was pretty cool sparky, but if I was spending that kind of money on an RC flying machine I want one of these. http://www.skymasterjet.com/f15.htm


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> That was pretty cool sparky, but if I was spending that kind of money on an RC flying machine I want one of these. http://www.skymasterjet.com/f15.htm



Let's see it hover.


----------



## EOV (Jun 21, 2014)

Awesome! I am amazed at how stable that thing seems to stay while in flight.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2014)

EOV said:


> Awesome! I am amazed at how stable that thing seems to stay while in flight.





3-axis gimbal-controlled to counteract movement of the drone.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2014)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > That was pretty cool sparky, but if I was spending that kind of money on an RC flying machine I want one of these. http://www.skymasterjet.com/f15.htm
> ...



Let's see it do well over 200 mph?


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2014)

This is what I really want, but for the cost of this little marvel I could buy ever respondent to this thread so far a Phantom 2.  This is one amazing and amazingly complicated RC.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 22, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Let's see it do well over 200 mph?  ..........




Mine does.  Sitting right here next to me, it's doing _well over that_.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2014)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see it do well over 200 mph?  ..........
> ...



Sorry, but  a max speed of 15m/s (not recommended) is only 34mph.  
Fastest RC jet so far has topped 440 true MPH.  That's speed.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 22, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...




Sorry, but mine *is *going much faster than that.  *Right now*.

Yes, it truly is.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 22, 2014)

480sparky said:


> EOV said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! I am amazed at how stable that thing seems to stay while in flight.
> ...



I really was surprised at how stable that is. Can't wait to see some cool stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgriz (Jun 22, 2014)

Of course, we all are... being on a planet that whipping around the sun, and spinning at the same time...  Add the solar system motion through the galaxy, and we're really tootling along.  Relatively speaking, of course.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 22, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Of course, we all are... being on a planet that whipping around the sun, and spinning at the same time...  Add the solar system motion through the galaxy, and we're really tootling along.  Relatively speaking, of course.




Compound that with the sun orbiting within the Milky Way, and the entire galaxy plodding along in intergalactic space...........

Yeah, we're pretty much scootin' right along!


----------



## Designer (Jun 22, 2014)

480sparky said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, we all are... being on a planet that whipping around the sun, and spinning at the same time...  Add the solar system motion through the galaxy, and we're really tootling along.  Relatively speaking, of course.
> ...



Stop!  STOP!  I've got to get off!

I'm going to be SICK!


----------



## pgriz (Jun 22, 2014)

Designer said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > pgriz said:
> ...



Well, if you can figure out how to do that - you may become a very, very rich man.  Just don't forget to bring along some air supply.  And a heavy-duty radiation suit.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 22, 2014)

Can your Phantom 2 do that?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 22, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Can your Phantom 2 do that?




Can that heli take video & photos?
Drive 10' ground rods?
Can it make PBJs?  Cut in half?  From corner to corner?
Make chains out of paper clips?
Cut through a 48" log in 3 seconds?
Solve 8th grade math homework problems?


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 22, 2014)

Cool! 

I've been wanting a RC helicopter, but can not bring myself to spend the $100 for the one I was looking at. :mrgreen:


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 23, 2014)

Flight No 2:


----------



## ronlane (Jun 23, 2014)

Sparky, that is cool.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 23, 2014)

A little pick-up game of soccer:


----------



## tecboy (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice, it likes 3D simulation.


----------



## pez (Jun 24, 2014)

480sparky said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Can your Phantom 2 do that?
> ...



Of course, that raptor performance is a completely different thing altogether- all about the world-class R/C heli pilot at the controls! I spent decades learning to fly R/C a fraction that well.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 24, 2014)

Seattle Woman Sees Drone Peeping Into Her Apartment Window « CBS Seattle


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 25, 2014)

I think what I'm going to have to do is make some cards up to hand to people who want to flap their gums while I'm flying.  They want to know everything about it..... what it is, where to get one, how much they are, what it can do, videos or stills, how easy is it to fly, do I wear boxers or briefs, do you need a license...........


----------



## pgriz (Jun 25, 2014)

Sparky, you need the appropriate head-gear.  Say, a fur hat with a red star on the front flap.  Or a Cone-head.  Or a beanie with a propeller on it (and short pants - can't for get the short pants).


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 25, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Sparky, you need the appropriate head-gear.  Say, a fur hat with a red star on the front flap.  Or a Cone-head.  Or a beanie with a propeller on it (and short pants - can't for get the short pants).





I've already ordered a shirt.  Black.  With huge white letters that says, "Official Al Quida Videographer".


----------



## table1349 (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't forget to paint it black.  A black drone is the new black helicopter.  :mrgreen:

And add this to your wardrobe.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 25, 2014)

Splish, splash, I was takin' a bath.............


----------



## ronlane (Jun 25, 2014)

480sparky said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Sparky, you need the appropriate head-gear.  Say, a fur hat with a red star on the front flap.  Or a Cone-head.  Or a beanie with a propeller on it (and short pants - can't for get the short pants).
> ...




Pretty sure you just typing that got you on a list somewhere. Does me liking that post put me on there too? lol


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 25, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Pretty sure you just typing that got you on a list somewhere. Does me liking that post put me on there too? lol




I've been on someone's list for the past 52 years...........


----------



## CherylL (Jun 25, 2014)

Congrats!! I would love to have one.  Your flying is very smooth for just getting the drone.  How are the landings?  A Vimeo friend catches his instead of actually landing.  You are brave to fly over the water.  Have fun!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 25, 2014)

CherylL said:


> Congrats!! I would love to have one.  Your flying is very smooth for just getting the drone.  How are the landings?  A Vimeo friend catches his instead of actually landing.  You are brave to fly over the water.  Have fun!



Actually, these things are da**ed easy to fly.  They really are GPS-based aircraft. If you let up on the sticks, it just starts to hover.  They may waffle around a bit, depending on the wind and how accurate the GPS is at the moment (the more satellites above the horizon, the better!).  But if you're over 20' up and not near any obstructions, they will hover in place until the battery dies.  Only when you move the sticks will it really move.  If you're flying low enough to grab one of the skids (_*NOT RECOMMENDED!!!!!*_) and pull it horizontally, it will respond and try to fly back to where it was.  When you let go, it flies back into position.

Smoothness also is aided by a 3-axis gimbal supporting the camera.  It responds directly to changes in the craft's tilting and turning.  The result is very smoooooooooooooooth video.

Landing is easy.... you just need to expect it to fly back up once it gets close to the ground and hits that 'cushion' of air.  It's only 2 feet up, so forcing it down is easy to learn.


----------



## CherylL (Jun 26, 2014)

480sparky said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!! I would love to have one.  Your flying is very smooth for just getting the drone.  How are the landings?  A Vimeo friend catches his instead of actually landing.  You are brave to fly over the water.  Have fun!
> ...



Great explanation! Thanks for the info.  Enjoy!


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 26, 2014)

That goes in the top 10 coolest things ever.


----------



## al93535 (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice setup!  Love RC helicopters! Been flying a quad just recently.  Totally different animals,  the gps on the quad is very nice!  

 Have fun! 

sent from a non Apple device


----------



## table1349 (Jul 7, 2014)

Sparky....Your secret has been exposed. :lmao:


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 9, 2014)

480sparky said:


>



Curious to what kind of camera it has?
And if it is possible to manipulate the lens to get close-ups or wider angle stuff(or is it just a 'fixed' focal length)?
One more question....
Would you purchase this system again having owned it for awhile?




Scott (smooth vids for sure) B


----------

